# anyone has tried Bosch drill PSB 700-2 RE



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

One of the best ways to find out if a tool is good or not is to Google a few of the tool sites that actually sell it and see if there are any reviews from purchasers and users. As just one example, Amazon has a review and rating system on the products it sells. So does Home Depot and Lowes at their websites. Ditto on Yahoo! and MSN Shopping.


----------



## terri_and_jj (Feb 24, 2008)

where are you located? i'm not sure but i think that is a European model made for 240v, with the big round plug


----------



## javierfh (Mar 13, 2008)

End Grain said:


> One of the best ways to find out if a tool is good or not is to Google a few of the tool sites that actually sell it and see if there are any reviews from purchasers and users. As just one example, Amazon has a review and rating system on the products it sells. So does Home Depot and Lowes at their websites. Ditto on Yahoo! and MSN Shopping.


Thanks a lot for the tip.
I live in europe and well in amazon.co.uk there is not such kind of drill.
Then in found this interesting forum, when looking in google for that product name.
I have found reviews but from sellers, and of course they always say that it is a wonderfull product.
Anyway i found from amazon a similar one and there someone wrote a review.
I was just hopping that anyone here has had some experiences with some similar or same drill.

Thanks anyway.

Javi


----------



## javierfh (Mar 13, 2008)

terri_and_jj said:


> where are you located? i'm not sure but i think that is a European model made for 240v, with the big round plug


Hi Terri, thats correct.
Im from Spain but currently living up north in Finland.
I have been looking for these things...and seems you dont have that green "diy" line in usa.

Thanks anyway for the interest.

Javi


----------

